# Obtaining a Birth Certificate For a Child Conceived Out of Wedlock



## anjalicosta (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi, all. 

I want to share my recent experience with you which I'm hoping will help other UK expats living in Dubai, UAE. 

I met my man a couple of years ago and last year in June (2011), I conceived. As soon as we found out I was pregnant, we started processing the necessary documentation in order for us to get married. 

I'm a UK passport holder (Indian by origin) but my now-husband is an Indian national. The only option we had was to get married at the Indian Consulate in Bur Dubai as the British Embassy here doesn't do marriages. 

It took us a total of 5 months to get our official marriage certificate (we got it in October 2011) and by this time, I was already nearly 5 months pregnant. I was having regular check ups with Dr. Rajalaxmi in American Hospital and they didn't seem to care that I wasn't married. The Dr. did say that I would need a marriage certificate at the time of the baby's birth in order to get the birth certificate, which I blindly believed. 

In February 2012, my baby boy was born and upon showing our marriage certificate to the hospital, they issued the birth notification. Ths doc is then taken to Baraha Hospital to get the birth certificate.

My husband went to Al Baraha Hospital to obtain the baby's birth certificate but he was instead given a letter typed in Arabic and told to go to Dubai Court and 'change the date of marriage'. We were baffled by what the lady behind the Baraha counter meant but what she wanted was for us to go to the court and request them to approve our marriage so that we can get the birth certificate. 

American Hospital has a Public Relations Officer by the name of Ghanim and my father decided to seek his advice on what should be done. Ghanim told him that these kind of cases are very common in the UAE and that all we have to do is tell the court that we got married in India a few years before the actual marriage in Dubai and that we didn't get any document for the first marriage, so we're not able to prove it. He said that the court would respect the fact that we belong to a different religion (if we were Muslims, we would have been given a much harder time) and that our traditions for marriage and such are different to their's. 

We felt confident after meeting with Ghanim and decided to keep our 'fake' date of marriage as 31st December 2010 and that we got married in Goa, India, in a Hindu temple, therefore, we don't have any proof. 

Our first court hearing was on 8th March 2012 and the court asked us where we got married and if there were any witnesses. We told them that my father and brother were witnesses and 2 friends of my husband's who live in India. They told us to come back for the final hearing on 29th April 2012. 

At this point, we didn't know what would happen but we were optimistic that we'd get the birth certificate on 29th April. When we saw the judge on that day again, he told us to come for the final hearing on 29th May. That day came and my husband and I showed up at the court again but the judge decided to leave early and so we never met him for the final judgement. 

We went to check the status of our case in the Personal Status office in the court and we were told that the judge rejected our case and that we had to appeal if we were not happy with the decision. Of course we weren't happy with the decision!  Now, it just seemed that everything was going to go downhill from this point onwards and my family and I were getting nervous and worried that perhaps they would give us some sort of criminal punishment. 

We thought that if they saw the Indian Consulate's marriage certificate, which was attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, they would allow us to get the birth certificate but they didn't seem to care about that. Conceiving a child out of wedlock in the UAE is a moral sin and in their eyes, even if you know you've done the right thing by not having an abortion and having the child in as legal a manner as possible (in the UAE), all they can see is us having had sexual intercourse before being married. 

We appealed the case and were told to come for a hearing on the 26th of June. This time we were standing in front of 4 judges and they asked us to submit a memo to them, a sort of declaration that my husband and I take full responsibility for the child and that he is the legitimate father of the baby. Our next court hearing was on the 12th of July and we submitted this memo. They told us to come back on the 29th of July for the final judgement. Again, we showed up at the court and were told that we need to bring two witnesses with us who can vouch for us for the Goa marriage. 

By this time, we were so distressed and freaked out, that we decided to go to the British Embassy to see if they could help us since we were sure we weren't the only couple in the whole of the UAE going through this problem. 

My father and I went to the embassy and met with a lady called Manar (she's the Pro-Consul there). She informed us that these kind of cases are common and that the punishment is never jail or deportation, but perhaps a fine. She said that if we had the baby without being married then that would have been a major problem but because we had the Indian Consulate certificate, our case is pretty straightforward. 

She told us to meet with a Mr. Mohamed Abdul Rahman, Director of Personal Status office in Dubai Courts who would be able to help us with this case. 

After leaving the UK embassy, we went straight to Dubai Courts and found Mr. Abdul Rahman's office. He was very kind to see us immediately and after showing him the court documents that we had, he said that we didn't need to take this case to the court at all. 

All we had to do was for the father of the child to come to the personal status office with 2 witnesses (they can be anyone. For my husband, my father and a friend accompanied him as witnesses) and all 3 should have the Emirates ID card. My husband would then need to meet with the judge there and make a declaration that he is the father of the child and the witnesses agree to the same in front of the judge. The judge then stamps a letter typed in Arabic and gives it to us. Mr. Abdul Rahman then said that we take that paper to Baraha Hospital and submit it along with the other documentation and we would then get the birth certificate. 

It was unbelievable but in just a day, the declaration was done, the judge signed and stamped the letter and we were in Al Baraha hospital submitting our docs. They told us to come back next day to collect the birth certificate and after 5 months of pure stress and worry and a baby without a legal identity, we finally had the birth certificate!

And it was all due to the fact that we went to the British embassy to ask for their advice. If only we had done this the moment we were told to go to Dubai Court the first time! But, everything happens in its own time and it was just such a relief once it was done. 

So my advice to all you UK expats, if ever in trouble with the law here, first and foremost, go to the British embassy to ask for help. They will help you find a way or at least guide you in the right direction. 

Now, you must be wondering what happened to our current court case where they asked us to bring 2 witnesses. We asked Mr. Abdul Rahman the same question and he said 'Forget about it'. He said that if we don't turn up to the next court hearing, the court will automatically dismiss the case as it was a case started by us, not them. And if we who filed the case cannot be bothered to come to a hearing, then the court doesn't waste its time trying to chase us for coming! 

So another quick relief and we were now free! My baby finally had an identity and we were able to process his passport, visa and health insurance because we have the birth certificate. 

Please, guys and girls, do get the advice of the British Embassy, because remember, you're NEVER the only ones in the UAE going through a problem! 

I hope this thread helps some people out there. 
*
P.S. I'm not sure if this way of getting a birth certificate applies to any other nationality but again, I would ask you to check with your respective consulates/embassies before approaching the Personal Status office. Also, because we were married before the baby was born, it was okay for us to get the birth certificate in this manner, so those of you who aren't married yet, please GET MARRIED FIRST before going to the Personal Status office. *


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad to hear this worked out for you. And is a good reference for many couples who find themselves in this situation.


----------



## Snowboard (Feb 2, 2013)

*Contact help*

Hi there,
I am in the same position as you but a year later. Please could you provide any contact details for Mr Mohammed Abdul Rahman at Dubai Courts? Also, which court house do we need to go to? Thank you so much.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That poster has not visited this forum since the date of that post so is unlikely to respond. You could however, have found this information via google, as I just have...

Personal Status Court

The Personal Status Court is part of the Court of First Instance General contact info Contact us

Google is everyone's friend


----------



## g18c (Feb 25, 2013)

Same issue for me today. 20 days short of the 6 month cut-off, Snowboard how did you get on?


----------



## adyshah (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow! so much stress, thanks for the tip anjali. I do remember Mr Mohammed Abdul Rahman also helped a couple of friends of mine with similar cases.  Gladly I am not into this


----------



## anjalicosta (Aug 13, 2012)

Snowboard said:


> Hi there,
> I am in the same position as you but a year later. Please could you provide any contact details for Mr Mohammed Abdul Rahman at Dubai Courts? Also, which court house do we need to go to? Thank you so much.


Hi, Snowboard!

For some reason, I didn't get an email notifying me of your post so I couldn't reply to you in time. 

How did you get on? What's happening with the courts now? Did you get the certificate?

Anjali 
xxx


----------



## Shawns (May 24, 2013)

Snowboard said:


> Hi there,
> I am in the same position as you but a year later. Please could you provide any contact details for Mr Mohammed Abdul Rahman at Dubai Courts? Also, which court house do we need to go to? Thank you so much.


Hi Snowboard, 

Did you successfully get the certificate? I am dealing with this issue now and I am pretty unsure the current process. Any advice from someone who has handled this recently would be most most appreciated. 

Thank you, --Shawn


----------



## samr (Jun 20, 2013)

*urgent*

hi dear,

i wanted to ask you had done your blood test for marriage certificate in Dubai so did it show your pregnancy?

can anyone pls answer me this query of mine.Does this blood test reveals pregnancy or not?


thanks:clap2:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i believe single women are tested for pregnancy, and married ones are not for Residency Visa.
Could be wrong, though


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

vantage said:


> i believe single women are tested for pregnancy, and married ones are not for Residency Visa.
> Could be wrong, though


Nope. Only women under 'certain' job categories have a pregnancy test i.e. maids, nannies etc

However, the question was about a blood test for a marriage certificate - which I believe is only done for muslim marriages here. Others don't require a blood test.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

When you have the X-ray which is is part of the medical to get the residency you will have to provide information when your last period was. They will ask you to declare that you're not pregnant. If they suspect you're pregnant they won't let you have the x-ray. There was a lot of confusion for some of the ladies there when I had mine done. Two were turned away as they weren't sure if they were pregnant or not...


----------



## confusedlady (Jun 30, 2013)

guys,

i am actually on the same position right now. my baby is already 18 months without passport and visa because we didnt able to get the attested birth certificate due to the discrepancy on my marriage and my baby's birthdate. i got married on my 5th month pregnancy.

please advise on the same...maybe the same guy can help me too?

thanks





anjalicosta said:


> Hi, Snowboard!
> 
> For some reason, I didn't get an email notifying me of your post so I couldn't reply to you in time.
> 
> ...


----------



## sthilaireray (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello, My wife and I are in the exact same position as the initial post. We are both very worried of the outcome. 
I will do my best to try and explain my situation for you.

American Hospital, Dubai (where my son was born) gave us a Birth Notification paper , which has already been stamped and signed by the hospital and the doctor.

We were then told by the American Hospital that we needed to go to Al Baraha Hospital to apply for my sons Birth Certificate.

Al Baraha gave us an Arabic letter, they said they could not process our application because we had only been married 5.5 months before my son was born. And that we needed to get the letter stamped by the Dubai court. Once the Arabic letter has been stamped then they could proceed with the birth certificate.

During this time I have had our Canadian Marriage certificate attested by the UAE , translated into Arabic and stamped by the Ministry of Justice.

I am trying to apply for my newborn sons Birth Certificate. 

From what I understand the Dubai courts are having two issues with this.

#1 My wife and I have only been married for 5.5 months (we were married in Canada) before my son was born here in Dubai.
My wife is a British Citizen and I am Canadian.
We both are here in Dubai wanting to start our lives here and live in this beautiful country permanently.*

#2 My Wife and I are both on Visit Visa's. Every 30 days we drive to Oman to get an exit and re-entry stamp in our passports. *The Judge wants to see a permanent residence status and is not accepting our Visitor status.

In 2 months my wife will be working as a P.A, Secretary, Receptionist within a global firm. *
She has had several employment offers already here in Dubai. * Around the same time I will be starting school. Afterwards I will start my career. *My wife will have permanent residency in 2-3 months. *But, from what I understand we only have 30 days to register the birth from the day he was born.

My son was born here in Dubai at the American hospital on Aug 23rd, 2013.

**We have our Canadian Marriage Certificate , which has been attested by the UAE , it also has been translated into Arabic and stamped by the Ministry of Justice.
**We also have our Birth Notification from the American Hospital here in Dubai which has also been stamped and signed by the hospital and doctor.

The Dubai Courts recommended we seek help within our Embassies. The British Embassy told my wife there is nothing they can do to help us.
The Canadian Embassy has not returned my emails yet.

The Dubai courts also recommended we leave the UAE and go back to our Countries to register the birth. But, we cannot leave without having a birth Certificate in order to apply for a Passport.

I met a lawyer in the Dubai Courts he informed me his fee is 25,000+ Dirham and that there is no guarantee for success.
My wife and I cannot afford his fee and must try other ways.

At the moment since neither of us are employed we cannot afford much. We have put away just enough savings to get us into November which is when she will start work.

Can anyone offer advise pleaseeeeeeee.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Whoa. Sounds like a mess. 

The only thing I can respond to is your comment about emails not being responded by the Canadian Embassy. 

You NEED to go to the Embassy in person. You NEED to speak to an embassy staff member about this. Call and make an appointment with an actual official, not just a front counter receptionist. 

Get thee to Abu Dhabi (if there isn't a consulate in Dubai). 

It'll work out eventually. It's in no one's interest to have a stateless baby. 




sthilaireray said:


> Hello, My wife and I are in the exact same position as the initial post. We are both very worried of the outcome.
> I will do my best to try and explain my situation for you.
> 
> American Hospital, Dubai (where my son was born) gave us a Birth Notification paper , which has already been stamped and signed by the hospital and the doctor.
> ...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I know this is too little, too late but I don't understand why you didn't wait it out in Canada until the baby was born, grab the certificate and come over? It sounds as if neither of you had prospects here straight away. The mind boggles. Good luck though.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok..tough call

1) Call the Canadian Embassy number and punch the option for CANADIANS in distress you will get connected to someone.

2) Courts. You may have to explain to the courts that your baby was conceived overseas" and the idea of having a baby outside of a wedlock cannot be applied here in the UAE because this did not happen in UAE soil.

3) You may also need to explain that it is perfectly natural that an expecting couple while in transit can go on labor. Or are they suggesting that a pregnant couple cannot travel ?

4) The judge is denying under which grounds ? You gotta argue.

This place at times get to my nerves SURREAL!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I tried to call the Canadian Consulate/Embassy a while back. My goodness it was a real palava. I just went round and round in ever decreasing circles and never even got to speak with anyone. I gave up in the end and found out what I needed to know another way. My boss is Canadian and she said the only way she has ever gotten anything from them is to go in person.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> I tried to call the Canadian Consulate/Embassy a while back. My goodness it was a real palava. I just went round and round in ever decreasing circles and never even got to speak with anyone. I gave up in the end and found out what I needed to know another way. My boss is Canadian and she said the only way she has ever gotten anything from them is to go in person.


Never had any problem when I used the option Canadians in distress. Was connected to a person and I identified myself as Canadian and explained my situation. Got sorted.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Never had any problem when I used the option Canadians in distress. Was connected to a person and I identified myself as Canadian and explained my situation. Got sorted.


Ah but I am not a Canadian and happily was not in distress. That's obviously what makes a difference


----------



## Ladylee (May 29, 2018)

Hi good day!

What is the requirements to bring to the court?

Please need help.

Thank you & God bless


----------

